# The Same School as His



## Flaminius

Hi all,

I want to say, "I'd like to ask if you (fem. pl.) go to the same school as his" in Hebrew.  Here is what I have come up with myself.  I usually make myself understood with kmo suffixed by a personal ending but I have the impression this is a bad grammar just being condoned not to obstruct the communication.  I appreciate corrections and explanations.


אני רוצה לדעת אם אתם למדות באותו בית הספר כמונו
ani rotse lada`at im aten lomdot be-oto bejt ha-sefer kmonu.

Tota me-ro'sh,
Flam


----------



## Aoyama

אני רוצה לדעת אם אתם למדות באותו בית הספר כמונו
ani rotse lada`at im aten lomdot be-oto bejt ha-sefer kmonu.

to*d*a me-ro'sh,

Aloha Flam, Ata bemet yodea arbe safot, subarashii !
I can't write ivrit on my nipponese PC. Phrase is OK, kmonu is funny, *kmohu *(I'd say *kamohu* but then ...) rather ?

PS : kmonu would mean, as/like *us*


----------



## elroy

If the original is supposed to say "aten," then there's a mistake: אתם should be אתן.


----------



## morgoth2604

You could phrase this several ways:
"Ani roze lada'at im atem lomdim beoto bezefer"
"Ani roze lad'at im aten lomdot beoto bezefer kamohu"
"Atem lomdim beoto bezefer?"

In the first two ones, you're saying "I want to know if..." which sounds kind of weird. It's more natural to just simply ask.


----------



## Aoyama

...Be*t*sefer ...Ani ro*t*ze lada'at im ... Not so weird, _why ?_


----------



## Aoyama

Oh and then, I wonder :" beoto bet*ha*sefer", possible ?


----------



## morgoth2604

1) The corrections you wrote is just a matter of how you transliterate it.
2) I wrote bezefer because that's the way you actually say it in everyday speech "betzefer". 
3) I don't think you can say beoto bethasefer. 
4)It's weird to say "I want", because imagine if I came up to you and said "I want to know if you go to the same school". You'd just say "Do you go to the same school?"


----------



## Flaminius

If I say,
אתן לומדות באותו בית ספר כמוהו

then is my grammar okay?


----------



## Aoyama

ein baya (mondai nai), kol ha kavod...


----------



## morgoth2604

I've actually given it some more thought, and in retrospect I take back what I said about kamohu, I don't think that's correct. The best way to say this is, "Atem lomdim beoto bet sefer".


----------



## Flaminius

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> The best way to say this is, "Atem lomdim beoto bet sefer".



Then, is there no way to modify the noun with oto/ota/otam/otan?  How about a relative clause introduced by sh-?


----------



## amikama

> אתן לומדות באותו בית ספר *כמוהו*


I too don't like much the כמוהו thing (in this context). I would say: 
?האם *אתן והוא* לומדים באותו בית ספר
?האם אתן לומדות באותו בית ספר *שבו הוא לומד*

I might also say ?האם אתן לומדות בבית ספר *שלו*, but without further context/information this sentence is ambiguous ("he" may be either the owner of the school or a student of the school).


----------

